# Bretton Woods 11/18/15



## reefer (Nov 18, 2015)

Thought I had it beat…..

To drive five hours to ski 3.5 hours, on one trail, a green circle no less (ouch), one would have to be insane, that’s stupid, wait for the good conditions, you’re crazy, on drugs. Wait, what……
Yep, it’s a drug. Fell off the wagon. Got the fix.

And it was a better fix than anticipated. It took several things to line up. The weather (bluebird, little wind), nothing I couldn’t blow off at work, free tickets (sweet – well it cost me a few cans of soup), never been there before (check), always nice to participate in an opening day, and a recon mission to see if I could ski here for a couple days. I think I could. Always looking for somewhere to bring the ski widow, she would love that hoity-toity hotel so I will probably be back here at some point. Wait for some good snow and come up mid-week.

Got a great work out on the mile long trail they had open. High speed quad led for many laps. Stayed on the edges where the snow softened up and had had a pretty good time getting out the cobwebs. The decent turnout was spread out pretty good on the hill and a big pile of food at the ticket booth was going to stock a lot of shelves at the local pantry. Never waited for a chair. Was solo on most rides. Skied 11:00 – 3:00 with a half hour lunch I packed. Glad I went. Even the ride up thru the notch got the adrenalin pumping a little. Great day to get out and take a ride, and do a little skiing in between.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2015)

nice

looks a bit better than what Cannonball and I caught first day there last year.


----------



## mishka (Nov 18, 2015)

reefer said:


> Thought I had it beat…..
> 
> To drive five hours to ski 3.5 hours, on one trail, a green circle no less (ouch), one would have to be insane, that’s stupid, wait for the good conditions, you’re crazy, on drugs. Wait, what……
> Yep, it’s a drug. Fell off the wagon. Got the fix.




aaahhhh   I got my fix at Killington yesterday.  People around me not longer surprised


----------



## reefer (Nov 19, 2015)

mishka said:


> People around me not longer surprised



Well put...... they were asking, and laughing at the warm weather, perhaps another reason I went.



On a side note, this photo of my fat ass checking up coming in hot toward the lift ruined it for Mt Washington. Pulled it off of the Bretton Woods Facebook page. There are a bunch of good pictures there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 23, 2015)

Bretton Woods is not for everyone, but in a lot of ways it is underrated.  They have a LONG season, and they have a lot more glades than people give them credit for.  While it's definitely not steep, I've always been able to find a way to have a fun time there.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 23, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Bretton Woods is not for everyone, but in a lot of ways it is underrated.  They have a LONG season, and they have a lot more glades than people give them credit for.  While it's definitely not steep, I've always been able to find a way to have a fun time there.



I agree. I enjoy the fact that I can wander anywhere in the woods without fear. Plus you can get off trail there with surprisingly little cover.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rushski (Nov 23, 2015)

^BW is definitely underrated.  A bit flat in many spots but a few steep-ish trails (or parts of at least).

And they do have a lot of trees that can keep you busy all day.


----------



## RISkier (Nov 25, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Bretton Woods is not for everyone, but in a lot of ways it is underrated.  They have a LONG season, and they have a lot more glades than people give them credit for.  While it's definitely not steep, I've always been able to find a way to have a fun time there.



Yep. I started skiing at 49 and I think BW is wonderful for beginners, low intermediates, and frankly anyone looking for a nice day cruising. Lovely views (not as stunning as Wildcat, but lovely, nonetheless). Lots of tree skiing when there is sufficient cover. It also usually doesn't get quite so nutso as a lot of places and if they are close to 100% open you can virtually always find some low traffic areas. I recall riding a lift there one day with a guy from Scotland. He was there with several family members and some fairly young grandchildren. He was a happy camper and said everyone was having a fantastic time. Yep, it's definitely not steep and it's not for folks looking for an in your face challenge all day. And, at this point, I'd get board there if I spent more than a day or two. But we've always had fun when we've been.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 25, 2015)

Have always enjoyed Bretton Woods, if you get to know the mountain it can be fun.
last year though it seemed like it was always a Cluster Fuck on the weekends, way worse than usual

I opted out of the SuperPass this year because of it, will hit it a few times mid week...wednesday 2 fers


----------

